# JLT Towers - please help !



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am planning to move to JLT after a couple of months so would appreciate any advice on the following towers; whether the building materials are good, how is the maintenance, any recurring problems, residents' profile etc.

Icon 1
Concorde
Dubai Arch
Dubai Gate One
Madina


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

73 views and no replies !

So JLT is not that well represented here, maybe I should consider Discovery Gardens or the Marina !


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, I do not know anyone in the JLT area and only know what has already been posted on the forum about that area. I did drop someone off and find the roads over there a pain as you have to drive around that entire area in order to get in or out.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Hey everyone, I am planning to move to JLT after a couple of months so would appreciate any advice on the following towers; whether the building materials are good, how is the maintenance, any recurring problems, residents' profile etc.
> 
> Icon 1
> Concorde
> ...


I was looking at moving there, looked around the vast majority (But not all) and the only tower that I actually like was Green Lakes. Quality build, fixtures & fittings inside were also good quality.

Everyone has there opinions, but I would say Green Lakes are the best in the JLT area


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Know alot about JLT but just not those particular buildings. Suggest you visit the lobby of the buildings and ask people who live there for a 100% accurate answer to your questions. Anything from someone on this forum who doesn't live in those buildings in just hearsay.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Hey everyone, I am planning to move to JLT after a couple of months so would appreciate any advice on the following towers; whether the building materials are good, how is the maintenance, any recurring problems, residents' profile etc.
> 
> Icon 1
> Concorde
> ...


well I don't know any of the buildings above but the saba building is where I am staying and it is fine. no issues so far good build quality and most important maintenance exists...yes they are just a call away

the bad thing about JLT is that you have to go around every single time you want to go somewhere...right now they are doing the landscaping of the area so there is going to be more green in the next few months. 

the positive thing is that you have two metro station JLT and Marina if you use the metro. 

we are happy so far and fingers crossed it is going to stay like that till we go...


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I live in the Goldcrest Executive tower in JLT.. I can't speak on the towers you listed but I have great maintenance service in my tower and it is really quiet and my neighbors are really nice...Hope this helps


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I live in Icon Tower 1 and it's not bad at all. Yes there is construction going on in the area but it's ok and it's not as difficult to get around as people say. The rent is quite cheaper than the Marina Area. We have a pretty nice pool, hot tub and gym upstairs. There is also a BBQ grill provided by the building on the roof which people need to reserve in advance.


----------



## Archiespice (Oct 27, 2010)

JLT is a nice place to stay in. BIg apartment with reasonable rents. A 1095 sqft one bedroom in DUbai Arch is leased for 60k.

Out of all tyhe towers you mentioned DUbai Arch is the best.
chao


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in JLT. Got the rent for 32k a year fully furnished with a pool and gym so far so good. Decent neighbors, lucky me.


----------



## Archiespice (Oct 27, 2010)

Anwaruddin,
which tower did u get 32k in.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Building B. Lake View Tower (yes, that's the name.. confusing and not so artistic as it confuses with the whole place) Fronting the sheik zayed road.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> I live in Icon Tower 1 and it's not bad at all. Yes there is construction going on in the area but it's ok and it's not as difficult to get around as people say. The rent is quite cheaper than the Marina Area. We have a pretty nice pool, hot tub and gym upstairs. There is also a BBQ grill provided by the building on the roof which people need to reserve in advance.



Thanks Saima and Archie

Its a straight shootout between the Icon and the Arch for me I think

Arch seems nicer as a building, the Icon seems a bit run down, at least the interiors and lobby. The approach to the entrance though is one of the nicest in JLT with the fountains ! The Icon looks great during sunset with the building exuding a pinkish glow under the setting sun....

The Arch seems better interior-wise, but their pool is broken down for some reason, but their layouts are spacious and nice...

Will have to decide soon


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Anwaruddin said:


> Building B. Lake View Tower (yes, that's the name.. confusing and not so artistic as it confuses with the whole place) Fronting the sheik zayed road.


It's not Building B - Lake View Tower is in Custer B. The JLT Towers are in clusters of 3, A-Z.


----------



## alexprfm (Oct 28, 2010)

*Move to LT/Advise*



Tropicana said:


> Hey everyone, I am planning to move to JLT after a couple of months so would appreciate any advice on the following towers; whether the building materials are good, how is the maintenance, any recurring problems, residents' profile etc.
> 
> Icon 1
> Concorde
> ...


Dear Tropicana,

I m working as an Administration Manager in a big company. I have rent approximatelly 150 flats for our expats in Discovery and JLT towers.
Through my experience the best towers are:
*Indigo Tower *(metro station in front), very good construction quality, very good maintenace, gym and pool very good and clean
*Lake Terrace *(metro station in front)very good construction quality, very good maintenace, gym and pool very good and clean
Saba Tower very good construction quality,gym and pool very good and clean
(metro station in front)
Goldcrest Views : excellent swimming pool and gym, very good construction quality

I hope I helped you 

If you want any other info do not hesitate to write me

Regards

Alex


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

wandabug said:


> It's not Building B - Lake View Tower is in Custer B. The JLT Towers are in clusters of 3, A-Z.


Shukran!


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

My ride @ JLT









Burj Indigo @ JLT


----------



## ijd (Jul 10, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Hey everyone, I am planning to move to JLT after a couple of months so would appreciate any advice on the following towers; whether the building materials are good, how is the maintenance, any recurring problems, residents' profile etc.
> 
> Icon 1
> Concorde
> ...


As with the previous replies I don't know about the towers mentioned. I live in Liwa Heights on a fully serviced package so the move in was quick and efficient. Aprtment is spacious, bright and modern / new furniture. If you are set on one of those listed I suggest a visit to them will be the only way. The managers will always have an apartment available for viewing. Good luck


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

ijd said:


> As with the previous replies I don't know about the towers mentioned. I live in Liwa Heights on a fully serviced package so the move in was quick and efficient. Aprtment is spacious, bright and modern / new furniture. If you are set on one of those listed I suggest a visit to them will be the only way. The managers will always have an apartment available for viewing. Good luck


Liwa Heights is a hotel/serviced apartments where you can just walk in and book with the management,( although some people still go through an agent and pay commission instead of doing a bit of research and saving some money). The other buildings are privately owned, you cannot just walk in and ask the management to show you an apartment.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to live in Indigo Tower and really liked it.


----------

